# Burrowing insect or animal



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Some type of insect or animal was digging a little hole. Anyone have any idea what it could have been? Hole about the size of my finger. Dug up quite a bit of dirt? Gave it a little talstar but not sure what it is


----------



## pseudodennis (Apr 19, 2021)

Looks like a Cicada Killer Wasp burrow. We have a ton of these buzzing around our neighborhood.
Nightmare-inducing info: https://njaes.rutgers.edu/fs040/


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

That looks just like the hole. Thank you very much!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Yep Cicada Killer. Looks like the largest hornet you have ever seen.


----------

